# I got it!



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Got my PX4 today.

9mm, 3 17 round mags, trijicon night sights, gun lock, all the usuals. 

499 plus tax. 


Picked up some winchester FMJ for target practice, some Federal Classic hollow points for kicks, and some sorta badass hornady 140 something gr hollow points that the guy behind the counter recommended (and he seemed to know his stuff).

And so it begins.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

congratulations..


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Enjoy your new purchase. Stock up on ammo if you can. It's getting real scarce around here. I went by Wally World today and the clerk I usually deal with said that they were expecting only .223 and .40 S&W tonight. I don't really need any .40 as the S.O. provides all I can shoot to qualify and keep current. Shoot well and often and be safe.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Been slowly building up the ammo...just have a few boxes atm but am going to pick more up. I found a law enforcement supply place that keeps it loaded near me and they had ALL sorts of stuff at reasonable prices.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

firefighterwall said:


> Picked up some winchester FMJ for target practice, some Federal Classic hollow points for kicks, and some sorta badass hornady 140 something gr hollow points that the guy behind the counter recommended (and he seemed to know his stuff).


Yea, I would think either of the Hornady XTP or TAP lines are great for personal defense, although the dark TAP casings look extra cool IMO :mrgreen:

I had several displeasurable experiences with the Federal Classic stuff. Beware of inconsistent loads and primers. If you encounter a weak report or what "appears" to be a misfire, unload the PX4 and make sure the barrel is clear!!!!



firefighterwall said:


> Been slowly building up the ammo...just have a few boxes atm but am going to pick more up. I found a law enforcement supply place that keeps it loaded near me and they had ALL sorts of stuff at reasonable prices.


I need to find a place like this near my house. :smt022


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go dude. Will need to plan something to go shooting with you sometime. :smt1099


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

hey Scratchshooter40, I keep hearing this thing about ammo shortage...So everytime I hear this I run to the gun shop and grap couple of 9 mm boxes..But the thing is, the shelves where I go are always full, and the variety is plentifull (from reloads to the best quality)..Am I missing something here, or could be the gun shop I go to really has good sources..What's the reason for this over-reaction as if next day we will all wake up and there would be no ammo. May be we are creating this shortage with our panic behavior and overstocking..


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about the Classic..I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open for any misfire or issues.

I have heard good stuff about the Hornady...I am trying to get ahold of some Ranger Talon too but it's a little difficult to find.

Heck yeah Drake we'll go shooting. Just fyi although I'm firearm competent I'm still new to handguns so I'm not a good shot yet. Don't expect any solid competition from me 

Know any better place to shoot than Dominion? I was thinking about checking out Black Creek...


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ammo Shortage*

Jimmy,
We are most certainly creating the ammo shortage. The local Wally World just 1mile from the range gets in a case of WWB and it dissappears the same day, unless you go by and find it, you're out of luck. Clerks tell me it is mostly the same people hoarding the ammo. I guess I cannot blame them, I just want some reasonable ammo as well and don't have the time to reload.

The difference is $8.79 a box for Blazer Brass compared to $15.00 a box at the range for Atlanta Arms and Ammo reloads, which are high quality, but not worth the price difference. .40 S&W prices are now at $22.00 at the range for reloads and they run $14.97 at WW.

I can find all the 9x19mm defense ammo I need, but if you check Midway and Natchez the economy case lots on 9mm are out of stock. I usually buy a case at a time and am looking locally for a partner to buy in larger bulk.

Glad you can find it when you need it, hope it stays that way.

Scratch


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

That's the thing that irks me, Scratch...the place I bought my pistol has a ton of 9mm that I can buy a box here and there of...but no big cases. It usually works out to be a bit more money to buy ten boxes than it does to buy one big 500 case.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

we need photos to believe you :mrgreen:


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I will take one as soon as I get home from my station (in about an hour and a half)!


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

There ya go!

Couldn't get a solid picture of the trijicon sights for some reason, but rest assured they are there


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice.......


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks 


I'm proud of it! Haven't had a chance to fire it but I've got three loaded mags next to it and it's been cleaned thoroughly twice already.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations; both on the new gun as well as being so much more patient that I am. No way I could wait a week or longer before pulling the trigger on that new and shiney gun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The only luck with loaded ammo I'm seeing is on a couple of the web sites. Cheaperthandirt has some. They always have that Sellier & Bellot stuff. I have always liked the ammo but it's a little hit. Eastern European made (Imported from the Czech Republic). It's around 21 bucks per 50. The prices are getting high with the shortages. Midway has the same ammo for around 17 per box but it's been out of stock for a while and they are not taking backorders on most of their ammo. so even the online dealers are running low or out and the ones that do have it are getting pricey.:smt076

Congrats on the new gun BTW.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks...and yeah I'm extremely impatient to fire it, but considering I shopped and shopped for probably six months after considering it for probably two years, I can wait another day. I'll probably take it down to the range tomorrow and put a box or two through it.

In other news I'm now already hankering for a Remington 870...gonna go by and start pricing em tomorrow lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

The Remington is a very nice shot gun, but if you want a "real" gun, I have a 10ga up for auction on another site.

Geese used to just fall out of the sky when they saw me coming! 

Unfortunately I had rotator cuff surgery 2 years ago and I just think it would be better to sell this one. At least I still have my 2 12ga's (Janssen side-by-side and Savage 720), 2 16ga's (Remington Model 31 and Iver Johnson Champion) and a 20ga (Ithaca Model 37) plus 2 22's (Mossberg 51M and 152).

Scott


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I appreciate the offer, but I'm looking for a home defense / fun at the range gun. Not a bear killer.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Mossberg 590A1*

Firefighterwall, take a look at the Mossberg 590A1. It has an available 9 round tube extension and the one I have is a former Marine issue weapon with and incredibly stout barrel and heat shield. It has an aperature and post sight system with a night sight insert on the front sight.

I carry it in the pickup we use locally with the S.O. narcotics squad and it has been 100% reliable in qualification. I am very thankful I have never had to use it on a person to date. I do have confidence in it's performance though. We have several department 870's and they are excellent weapons. I have had better luck finding deals on the Mossbergs in my area.

Shoot well and often and stay safe.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Scratchshooter,

I will take a look at that too. To be honest it sort of depends on what is cheaper...I dont need any frills, would just like a 12 gauge (easy to find ammo, tons of types, enough punch, etc...) and something with an 18" barrel (or close to it).

I'm going to call the place I bought my PX4 and see which (if either) they carry and what their layaway plans are. It's either that or an AR-15 haha :mrgreen:


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice pistol, congrats on the purchase. :smt023 I know it's tough to do, but pics of the night sights would be appreciated. :smt1099


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

No problem Krab...I'll see if I can't get one or two today and put them up. They may not be scenic shots but they'll get the job done.

In addition I recently ordered a stainless steel guide rod to replace the polymer...I'll take pics and give a report of the performance change (if there is any) on that too. Should be here Saturday or Monday maybe.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I can honestly say I didn't notice any performance difference after installing a steel guide rod on my 92fs. Maybe I'm just not as sensitive to small changes like others. I mainly did it for the asthetic improvement. Maybe I should swap it out for the stock plastic one and go through a few mags with both to see if there's a difference... Now the D spring swap, that I definetly noticed. :smt023


----------

